# Woah...



## BlackCaptain (Dec 25, 2003)

Umm... what happened?

Is there any way I can put it back so it looks like the old forum cuz this whole thing is lookin kinda strange to me...


----------



## Eriol (Dec 25, 2003)

BlackCaptain said:


> Umm... what happened?
> 
> Is there any way I can put it back so it looks like the old forum cuz this whole thing is lookin kinda strange to me...



Click on "Quick Links" on the top of the page.

Go to "Edit Options"

The last box is about "Board Skin". You can set it for "TTF Green" and it will go back to what it was. 

It is indeed much better than the white screen


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2003)

The white burns my eyes, but I'm not changing it because I like the blue trim so much. . .so my taste for blue and my eyes are seeing who is the most stubborn right now.

I like it, in other words. . .


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 26, 2003)

Is it just me, or does the forum itself only take up about six inches of space on the screen, with huge strips of empty space on either side? This is a problem for me; too cramped, gah!! 
I have mine as TTF Green now, but Mike said he's in the process of making it better.. So maybe I'll switch to the new one for now.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Dec 27, 2003)

My style seems to be stuck on default. I have tried to change it in Edit Options, which does nothing, and the Quick Style Chooser, which only changes it for the page that I am currently on. I have tried signing in and out, but it does nothing. Please Help!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 27, 2003)

Lantarion said:


> Is it just me, or does the forum itself only take up about six inches of space on the screen, with huge strips of empty space on either side?



Yee! It must be you. On the other hand, I went to the green skin, much better! But all the buttons and smilies are blue-tinged, giving them a rather sickly look.

And what happened to the posting of our Deep Thought? Mine's so deep I put it into my sig.

Lotho


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 27, 2003)

Ah Beorn fixed what I was moaning about.  Thanks Mike!


----------



## Earendilyon (Dec 27, 2003)

I changed the skin settings to TTF Green, but I'm still looking at this white with pale blue skin  Is that just happening to me? Should I sign out and in again before it'll be ok again?

Edit:
PS: The bad word I used was Latin for 'with' also used in English for 'with', but also on less decent sites, to say the least.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Dec 29, 2003)

Earendilyon said:


> I changed the skin settings to TTF Green, but I'm still looking at this white with pale blue skin  Is that just happening to me? Should I sign out and in again before it'll be ok again?


The same thing is happening to me. I cannot fix it by signing in and out. Someone help please.


----------



## Eriol (Dec 29, 2003)

Flame of Udûn said:


> The same thing is happening to me. I cannot fix it by signing in and out. Someone help please.


If you changed the skin by going to the lower left corner of the main page and switching it to Green, it will come back to the default (white & blue) when you come back to the site. 

If you changed the skin by tinkering with "Edit Options", under "Quick Links" (on the top of the page), then it should remain Green when you come back and sign with your User name.

If it is still white even after you changed the Options, contact Beorn . After all, what am I doing here, explaining things of which I have no clue?


----------



## Earendilyon (Dec 29, 2003)

Eriol, I did indeed do that, but it never came out green  I even tried putting it back to the Default and then again to TTF Green. To no avail ....
Maybe we should indeed ask that skin changer


----------



## Beorn (Dec 29, 2003)

Earendilyon said:


> Eriol, I did indeed do that, but it never came out green  I even tried putting it back to the Default and then again to TTF Green. To no avail ....
> Maybe we should indeed ask that skin changer


Visit http://www.thetolkienforum.com/?styleid=4. That should hold it for a while....


----------

